# Manpower



## LeanHerm (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok so I started pct this week and I had about ten days worth of clomid and nolva.  When I order I usually order for three of us.  So it's buy 3 get one free.  So I got a free pack of clomid and nolva.  So it covers my next cycle.  Saved 52 bucks.  Also it got to my damn house in two days.  Lol


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 16, 2013)

wiah I had more buddies in this lifestyle to cover costs also...


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 16, 2013)

Same here. I bought 3 examstane n got 1 free .


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 16, 2013)

Manpower is our best friend.


Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 17, 2013)

4 for 3 is a beautiful thing


----------

